# homelite ut 104554 chainsaw



## fishplumb (Nov 3, 2013)

hello anyone that can help
friend gave me this saw said it needed some help. when I opened it up I found bar oiler line piped to carb and other lines missing. I have two tanks with 4 hoses 1 from each go to carb & oiler leaves 2 lines I have 3 barb fittings 2 on crankcase 1 on pump and no clue where they go. can anyone help

fishplumb


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like a Super 2. The UT number you posted doesn't work with a "4" at the end, and a 10455A is too old to have an IPL listed anymore but I don't remember any other Homelite saw that used this setup. What you CAN do, is through Gardner's ARI system, is seach for Super 2 units as I did and peruse through them to find something close.

I am posting ONE version of the oiler system. If memory serves me, there was 2 versions.

Why someone came up with the idea of using a special carburetor to siphon off crankcase impulses (using the pressure pulses) to pressurize the oil tank (notice there's a duckbill valve, which is a check valve that allows air in but not out) which in turn forces oil through the hoses to the guidebar and chain.

IPLs can be found via the link below. Type in <SUPER 2> to get a lot of results for your listening pleasure.

http://www.homelite.com/service_support/order_parts

Good luck...I can't think of anyone who relished working on these (for instance, you have to pull the engine to work on the carburetor, and mind the carb. linkage during assembly else you have to pull the engine again).


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> Good luck...I can't think of anyone who relished working on these (for instance, you have to pull the engine to work on the carburetor, and mind the carb. linkage during assembly else you have to pull the engine again).


I might choose a Super 2 over the old Mculloch Mini Mac 6.... Remember those??? You had to pull the engine out of the cover just to service the recoil starter, they too were also a PIA!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

I know i been mia from here but i have my new webstore going up for obsolete homelite and mcculloch and aftermarket parts for mowers and chainsaws etc i have a new domain name which is much easier to remember smallenginechainsawparts.com the catalog is easier to find items it is categorized according to section the air filters are in there assigned catalog and so on just letting you all know and also im going to help this site out by sponsor it on the forum

Fishplum i happen to have a ton of super 2 parts i do not have everything on my store site but am working on it ..


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lawnmowertech said:


> I know i been mia from here but i have my new webstore going up for obsolete homelite and mcculloch and aftermarket parts for mowers and chainsaws etc i have a new domain name which is much easier to remember smallenginechainsawparts.com the catalog is easier to find items it is categorized according to section the air filters are in there assigned catalog and so on just letting you all know and also im going to help this site out by sponsor it on the forum
> 
> Fishplum i happen to have a ton of super 2 parts i do not have everything on my store site but am working on it ..


Just rebuilt a carb. on a superwiz. Cuts like the beast it is. Those saws probably contributed to my loss of hearing and tinitus. I used to work on aircraft too, but certain saws have a tone that goes right through you, and Homelite didn't make mufflers, they made empty exhaust boxes - more or less a deflector to be more accurate!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> I might choose a Super 2 over the old Mculloch Mini Mac 6.... Remember those??? You had to pull the engine out of the cover just to service the recoil starter, they too were also a PIA!


Mini-macs, eager beavers, same sh*t to me (sheeple saws). Or the old homelite 150 auto with the pawl (roller bearing) recoil setup. Boneshakers without any AV, and with the purchase price most of 'em basically disposable.

The Mac 10-10 was decent. The XL-12 had good power, but no AV even when it was AV it was just pieces of inner tube sandwiched in the handle mounts. Today's saws may not have the longevity or heft, but you have to admit they're a whole lot better to use. Can't say it's much easier to work on some of the newer stuff, have done cylinders and much more on saws such as the MS362 and MS441.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> Just rebuilt a carb. on a superwiz. Cuts like the beast it is. Those saws probably contributed to my loss of hearing and tinitus. I used to work on aircraft too, but certain saws have a tone that goes right through you, and Homelite didn't make mufflers, they made empty exhaust boxes - more or less a deflector to be more accurate!


i actually have a spare muffler housing 
for the wiz i think i will be out in the shop saturday evening doing more inventory and bagging them in polly bags taking pictures and putting them in the quickbooks so i will have record of what i have and how many of each part


----------

